
What do grad students in math do all day? - madmax108
https://gist.github.com/stoutbeard/4158578
======
Pintok
:) Brought back memories of thesis writing days.

Just wanted to add that the process described is more or less the same whether
you are a musician beginning to compose, a dancer learning to choreograph, a
painter creating new style etc.

At the end of the day its all about learning and developing language. The
language of thought.

------
gus_massa
The original post is from quora (linked at the bottom):
[http://www.quora.com/Mathematics/What-do-grad-students-in-
ma...](http://www.quora.com/Mathematics/What-do-grad-students-in-math-do-all-
day)

From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
> another site, submit the latter._

